

Hackers Beat Keurig’s Coffee-Pod-Verification System with Scissors - kirillzubovsky
http://www.grubstreet.com/2014/12/keurig-k-cup-hack-drm-coffee-pods.html

======
chad_strategic
I guess I'm just a snob, but I probably would go with out coffee, than use a
Keurig. (My espresso machine is AWESOME! and I have a back up french press)

~~~
kirillzubovsky
You're most definitely a snob, and/or like coffee, and/or have money. Keurig
is a decent fast solution for people who just need a kick from coffee and
don't particularly care for its taste.

~~~
chad_strategic
Even when I was in Iraq, there is not reason to have bad coffee. Life is to
short for bad coffee.

This french press cup can provide the best coffee anywhere any time.
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008TYX1DW/ref=as_li_tl?ie=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008TYX1DW/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B008TYX1DW&linkCode=as2&tag=stratoptio09-20&linkId=3U65OOR7PBMKBWAB)

